# What slingshot are you shooting those days?



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys!

What's your current shooter? Any photo of the slingshot?

Thanks guys.

My current.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Was shooting this one today with 3/8 steel but lately it's been PFS from Melvin.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ringshooter with thin tubes. This is a mahogany fork with 2040 tubes, which are actually black, but this set needs to be conditioned.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This SPS but with 20/40 looped tubes


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 74247


Star Ship 24-50 with TTF rotating head.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I just shoot these two now. the alien is my most comfortable, but I've been tinkering with this this flatcat design to get the holes and wrap right. even tho the alien fits my hand way better, I find I shoot both slingshots with equal accuracy.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

This is mine


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All natural:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Right now... These.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

M.J said:


> All natural:


WOW, 100% FREE RANGE, NO ANTIBIOTIC, NO HORMONES AND ZERO PRESERVATIVES! LOL

Love it, what ammo are you shooting?

Cheers.

E.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Emitto said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > All natural:
> ...


1/2" Steel. I broke the bands in the pic, have some 1" x 3/4" .030 latex on it now.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

kupis said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> What's your current shooter? Any photo of the slingshot?
> 
> ...


 nice potato peeler --bet it shoots good -mine does , like the gypsy tabs -- choot ` em ........ frank


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

it is one of my modified Daisy's 99% of the time, maybe a Dankung once in a while too.









This one has 3060 pseudos and sends 210+gr ammo out at about 195fps, I good solid hitter for sure.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Prototype.x said:


> This is mine


Those are sweet ;- )

wll


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lately I've been pretty busy... but when I get a chance to shoot, this is the one I've been using:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

These two have been my slingshot of choice since I got them from Outlaw in May '14. Just can't seem to put them down.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


>


aw man I'm jealous, this is one of the slingshots I show people when I want to give an example of the amazing workmanship on this forum


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Milbro chillbro  great slinger, expensive tho. With 2040 doubles.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> image.jpg
> Was shooting this one today with 3/8 steel but lately it's been PFS from Melvin.


the grip on the angry owl is like the ergo, or is it straight ? (does it have a palmswell ? )


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Woodie said:


> Milbro chillbro  great slinger, expensive tho. With 2040 doubles.


Very nice looking sling, You use it for target or for hunting mostly ?

wll


----------



## Lord Flash-heart (Jan 21, 2015)

Dug out a 30 year old Saunders, cut some natural forks to play with later on.

As it's looking like my old Milbro has gone awol i will update with something slim and simple later on.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


When I first got it I had planned on letting it sit on display, but after a week or so I couldn't help myself and now its my favorite shooter.. Looks and feels amazing.. Outlaw does really awesome work..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Milbro chillbro  great slinger, expensive tho. With 2040 doubles.
> ...


I use it for hunting mostly, my target practice is also mostly hunting  its 90 £ with internationall shipping... its quite the pricy...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodie, my multiquote doesn't work or I don't know how to use it. The angry owl is straight its not like the ergo, although it is a very sweet shooter, kinda heavy for its size but weeeelll made. Same band attachment as the ergo though


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Woodie, my multiquote doesn't work or I don't know how to use it. The angry owl is straight its not like the ergo, although it is a very sweet shooter, kinda heavy for its size but weeeelll made. Same band attachment as the ergo though


Thanks thats exacly what i wanted to hear ! I wanted a edc and its no good in the pocket if it has a palmswell, i love 304 steel, love the weight...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Woodie, my multiquote doesn't work or I don't know how to use it. The angry owl is straight its not like the ergo, although it is a very sweet shooter, kinda heavy for its size but weeeelll made. Same band attachment as the ergo though


Anyway, i just ordered the angey owl  im already annoyed that it didnt arrived.


----------

